# Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor



## bushfeuer (11. Januar 2011)

*Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Moin, ich hoffe das is der richtige Bereich und ich hoffe das Thema gibt es nicht schon, die Suchfunktion hat jedenfalls grad nix gefunden...

Habe folgendes Problem: Hab mit meinem Rechner gezockt (ca. 1 1/2 Stunden) und bin dann auf den Windows-Desktop zurückgegangen, soweit alles normal. Den Desktop hab ich allerdings nur Bruchteile von Sekunden gesehen, dann zeigte der Monitor plötzlich die Meldung "kein Signal" an und Windows hat diesen Sound gemacht, der immer kommt, wenn man nen USB-Stick rauszieht. Seitdem krieg ich überhaupt kein Bild mehr auf dem Monitor, noch nicht mal beim Booten (diese ganzen Meldungen bevor Windows startet). Windows läuft jedoch völlig normal, konnte es ganz normal runter- und wieder hochfahren, ich krieg halt nur kein Bild. Beim POST beept es auch ganz normal, die Lüfter der Graka drehen sich auch. Am Monitor hab ich 2 HDMI-Anschlüsse und den PC auch auf dem andern angeschlossen - ohne Erfolg.
Woran kann das liegen? Kabel kaputt? Graka kaputt? Was anderes kaputt? Hab leider nichts zum Tauschen hier...

Achso, zur verbauten Hardware:
Graka: Zotac GeForce GTX470AMP
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2470LHD
Monitor is über HDMI angeschlossen.
OS: Win 7 x64
Board: MSI P55-GD65
CPU: Intel Core i7-860
Netzteil: Cougar CM550

Ich hoffe jemand hier kann mir helfen...

Edit: Hatte den Rechner vorhin schonmal runtergefahren und komplett den Strom abgeschaltet, danach bestand das Problem aber immer noch. Jetzt hab ich ihn ca. 15 Minuten ausgehabt und grad wieder eingeschaltet, jetzt ist das Bild wieder da... Trotzdem, woran kann das liegen? War evtl iwas zu heiß oder so?


----------



## stefflbeffl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Hallo,

haste schon ma mit anderen Monitoren ausprobiert? wenns trotzdem nich funktioniert bleibt wohl nichx anderes als einschicken
wie lang haste denn die karte schon?

ich hatte sowas ähnliches, bei mir hat das bild nach ner gewissen zeit einfach angefangen zu flackern bzw. komische farben pixelfehler anzuzeigen.. ich hab die graka zwei ma eingeschickt.. hat dann immer noch nich funktioniert und hab dann für das geld dank dem "recht auf wandlung" ne gtx 460 gekauft

an deiner stelle würde ich sie einfach einschicken, falls es mit anderen monitoren nich funktioniert!!

Gruß,
Stefflbeffl


----------



## Lordac (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Hallo,

ich habe aktuell nahezu das gleiche Problem, ich bekam bei einem Neustart des PCs kein Signal mehr von der Grafikkarte, der PC ist "unsichtbar" aber ganz normal hochgefahren, allerdings war kein Signal zu hören wie wenn man den USB-Stick rauszieht.

Die Grafikkarte selbst habe ich als Ursache ausgeschlossen weil sie bei einem Freund ein Bild bringt, ebenso den Monitor und das DVI-Kabel weil beides mit der Onboardgrafik funktioniert.

Heute Abend bekomme ich eine Grafikkarte von einem Freund, mit der teste ich den PCI-Express-Slot.

Wie schon geraten würde ich auch versuchen erst einmal ein anderes Kabel und wenn möglich auch einen anderen Monitor zu testen um dies sicher auszuschließen.

Das du jetzt wieder ein Bild hast kann trotzdem auf einen Defekt hindeuten, bei mir war es z.B. so das ich das Problem vor kurzem hatte, nach ein paar Neustarts ging aber wieder alles bis das Problem erneut aufgetreten ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Obsinnu (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Hatte ebenfalls ein ähnliches Problem vor kurzem.

Bei mir war's das Netzteil. Kannst du das bei dir rausbekommen, durch Komponententausch? 

MfG


----------



## Lordac (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Hallo,

war der Stromanschluss für die Grafikkarte defekt bzw. brachte das Netzteil zu wenig Strom und falls ja, wie hast du das zu 100% sicher herausgefunden? 

Bei mir läuft die Grafikkarte ganz normal an, der Lüfter dreht auch voll auf und regelt sich dann erst ein.

Mein Freund kommt gleich mit seiner Grafikkarte, mal schauen ob sie geht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## bushfeuer (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Hallo, danke erstmal für eure Hilfe!
Hatte das Problem jetzt erst einmal, ist seit vorgestern oder wann das war auch nicht wieder aufgetreten, hatte allerdings auch erst eben gerade wieder Zeit zum Zocken. Diesmal wie gesagt aber ohne Probleme hinterher.

Vorher hatte sich übrigens nichts angekündigt, kein Flackern, keine bunten Striche, keine Grafikfehler, nichts. Bis ich halt auf den Windows-Desktop zurückwollte. Kann es vllt daran gelegen haben, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist, als die Grafikkarte sich vom 3D- in den 2D-Modus takten wollte? Dass sie sich da "aus Versehen" irgendwie abgeschaltet hat oder so? 
Tauschen kann ich wie gesagt leider nichts, bin hier in meiner Studentenbude, in der wirklich nur ein Rechner und ein Bildschirm sind und auch keine Ersatzteile, die sind zu hause bei meinen Eltern...


----------



## Antalos (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Hatte ein ähnliches problem letzten samstag als ich mein neues system (signatur) zusammengebaut hab...alles war fertig zusammengebaut...start piep...aber dann "no signal", der rest (lüfter, grafikkarten, hdds) lief normal...

nach 2 stunden rätzelraten und kabelkontrollieren hab ich dann einfach aus verzweiflung die rams getauscht (dimm1 in dimm3 und umgekehrt)...danach startete das system "mit" bild  ... hab gestern 8 stunden memtest per usb laufen lassen...fehlerfrei...zum spass die riegel wieder vertauscht und siehe da..."no signal"...verstehe ich nicht und will ich auch nicht verstehen 

vllt konnte ich helfen...

mfg anta


----------



## Obsinnu (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am Monitor*

Nein, ich weiß es auch nicht.
3 Stunden alle möglichen Komponenten getauscht:
Besagtes NT in anderen Rechner -> lief nicht
GraKa in anderen Rechner -> lief
Anderes NT in besagten Rechner -> lief
Und noch einiges anderes.
Aber somit war für mich das NT klar das Problem. Mit Netzteiltester getestet, alles i.O., fast verrückt geworden 
NT aus Frust erstmal wieder eingebaut, nochmal versucht und siehe das es lief wieder alles.
Ich bin bis heute nicht dahintergekommen woran das lag, aber ganz traue ich dem NT nun nicht mehr über den Weg. 

MfG


----------

